# Australian B14 Sentra AKA N15 Pulsar



## 685WRC (Apr 11, 2005)

Here's a few new shot plus the ones i posted in another thread.


Pic 1 
Pic 2 
Pic 3 
Pic 4 
Pic 5 
Pic 6 
Pic 7


Brett


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

:jawdrop: uh... thats cool!


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Wow.. sweet car. I love those headlights..


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

Thats a piece of CRAP  

J/K I like it. I really like it cause it looks like a grocery getter in a way.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

thats a pretty cool looking car.. i like it.. looks like something i would buy my wife to take my kids to their baseball games... in the future of course..


----------



## 685WRC (Apr 11, 2005)

Chris90FB240sx: it's the only shape in this model that has the SR20DE in it... so no real choice...


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

TURBO THE WAGON!


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

If I am correct in my studies those come with the sr16ve, and the VZR have a nice front lip and the sr20ve? I love that front end though and If I could get ahold of the 1 piece vzr black trimmed headlights I would dIE!!! Very Nice Ride!!! I am going to have to take a trip to austriala or to get me some parts...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

We want parts.

Seth


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

B14? 

Nice...


----------



## 685WRC (Apr 11, 2005)

ScorchN200SX said:


> If I am correct in my studies those come with the sr16ve, and the VZR have a nice front lip and the sr20ve? I love that front end though and If I could get ahold of the 1 piece vzr black trimmed headlights I would dIE!!! Very Nice Ride!!! I am going to have to take a trip to austriala or to get me some parts...


Regarding the headlights, i don't actually have a pic without the covers on but if i'm thinking of the lights your talking about this puppy has them... they come standard on all s2 N15 SSS's... This pic was taken with my phone so please excuse it's quality.
Pic showing headlights 

Yeah this shape does come out with the VE series motor's however Australia didn't recieve them, they are common around New Zealand however...

Which is a shame as where not allowed to import them as a road car as they are to simular to this model but they have 2 doors, bottom line is it's a stupid reason and we can't get them... However the motors are a different story...



♣AsleepZ♣: all in due time... Need to sort out new suspension, brake upgrade, new clutch, lighten flywheel and LSD before the Turbo gets dropped in...


----------



## 685WRC (Apr 11, 2005)

sethwas said:


> We want parts.
> 
> Seth





hahah hmmm like what?? 

If it's easy enough to organise it 'could' happen...


----------



## 685WRC (Apr 11, 2005)

ASsman said:


> B14?
> 
> Nice...




Yeh i know what your thinking... that doesn't look like a B14... But it shares basically the same gear as a B14, especially suspension... The D2 kit i'll be getting for this car is labelled as a Sentra B14 kit. However it is identical to the Australian Pulsar N15...


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

oh man im in love with that bumper of yours. Best stock one ive seen in a long time.... :thumbup:


----------



## 685WRC (Apr 11, 2005)

Cheers, i like the kit's that they come with... I think all it needs is some sutle side skirts and it would be set.


Also thankyou to everyone for their comments.


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeh, I wan't one now, ride around on the weekends with the ladies and the sound system bumpin' .


----------



## EJD001 (Apr 18, 2006)

Looks hott!!! 

Good to see it goes to the track too...


----------

